# How to download video from my DroidX2 phone?



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I got a DroidX2 phone recently and I use this thing all the time now for photos AND videnly problem, I'm no computer guru, so I'm having trouble getting the video onto my computer and then eventually onto the forum. Photos....NO problem! Video...BIG problem! I just installed a new program from ACDSee that is a video converter. Converts video files from a "smart phone", to files I can use off of my computer. Anybody done this? Sure could use some help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary 

I think Andrew Finnegan is our "local" wizard when it comes to this stuff. I am still using my Motorola RAZR 4, probably close to seven years now. LOL.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Video is generally stored in a different format on phones Gary. You might try a diect upload to Youtube from the phone itself. Another option is to use the phone to email the video to yourself on your computer, save it locally, and use a conversion program to convert it into something the computer understands. *Windows Live Movie Maker* will import some phone formats. If it doesn't support yours, do a Google search for .*ext1 to .ext2 conversion*, where *.ext1* is the three-character file extension for the phone's format and *.ext2* is the three-character file extension you want to convert to. You'll most likely find several free downloads to do the job.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight for the suggestion. I'm not at all familiar with the video formats off these phones. Whole new world.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Gary, 

I have the issue with my Bionic. I tried emailing , but the file is too large. I didn't want to upload to you tube, unless I absolutely had to. What few video I did get transferred, was way too choppy and froze shortly after starting. I am sorry we are sharing the same problem, but glad to be in good company. 


Fil


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You don't really need to know much about the file format other than the file extension. That itself tells other software pretty much everything it needs to know. Example - I took a short section of the Vegas video - the part with me and my locomotive, and converted to the format my phone uses (don't remember what that is offhand), then emailed it to my phone to share with others. Worked great! Like I said, email a video from your phone to your computer... that will give you the file extension native to your phone. Then go from there. Holler if you run into trouble.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I don't understand the issue. In my world, I just plug the phone into the computer using the USB cord...and use Windows Explorer (not Internet Explorer) to go rummage around the cell phone's memory. The cell phone looks like a removable disk. When I find the files I want, I just move them to my computer...just as I would move files from any folder on a memory stick to my computer. The video files I get are mpgs. I guess other formats might be used by different cell phones, but I find it hard to believe they aren't in some standard format like avi, mpg, mp4, mov, etc. 

For detailed instructions for the Droid X2, go to the bottom of this page. Droid X2 video download


----------

